# Brainstorm session: Temple of the Spider Woman insanity.



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

What?! No one told me there was a deep end?!

Build the temple with 1" styrofoam sheets glued over 1x1 frames. This will allow you to build the basic shape relatively easily, and the components will be light. This is also a great way to built a faux ceiling to the cave. If you are working more with a temple style enclosure (rather than a more organic cave structure) the sheets should be great.

I am building several facade features out of the sheet styrofoam this year.

*Prop Showcase: Haunted Hollow Mausoleum Build*

*New Cider Shack for 2009*

*Best Glue for Styrofoam?*

As for Spider Woman, there's Arachne:










Or these images of "Mistress of Pain":



















Or you could forgo the spider imagery and just go with an Aztec-type goddess or princess, but with a spider-themed head dress.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It's funny how animals often adopt people, instead of the other way around

I really like your theme, UnOrthodOx. It's something very different, and, to me, that's a good thing. I wish you luck in pulling it off


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't forget Craigslist and Freecycle for collecting styrofoam.
TK421's idea for the wood framing is a good one - I'm just thinking of any added weight on ceiling pieces of you add a skim-coat or whatever to the foam.
Since they're going to be "stone", the texture of styro is a good starting point, without a coating.
You can carve mortar lines and seams into the foam, and paint it up, thereby eliminating a lot of the weight that any kind of covering for the foam would add.
(perhaps using the "tape and spray" method to make mortar lines - tape off the areas of the foam you don't want damaged, and use spray paint on the rest. Assuming you leave thin gaps, the paint will etch your mortar line in the foam)

For your Crystal Skulls - how much power and wiring do they need? If the power consumption is low, and one extension cord will do it, can you put the rest of the needed wiring and accouterments into a pedestal or similar in the center of the room?
Otherwise, could you have a "pile of debris" that's accumulated in a pile running to the center of the room? Run all of your wiring under that, and no one will walk over it?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, Spider Woman exist in the Arachne legends, but also in the tales of the Norn, the Fates, and Yaga Baba. The traditional Crones. So...the fact this is SO open has given me pause. 



It is said that seeking Spider Woman opens one's eyes to these connections, and allows you to witness the threads as they comingle on the web. 

I do like the headdress idea. Especially when coupled with some native american art depictions. 





























Great Mother 

Thank you for this day, My life, 

My strand on the Web, 

The vibration it makes. 

Keep me in tune, In harmony 

With your purpose. 

Let me serve.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The coating I'm looking at is a product used to make actual signs and statues. I've seen it, felt it, jumped on it, and failed to break the styrofoam under it. It's there to add strength and waterproofing...because, it's likely these walls/panels are going to need to be stored OUTSIDE. Actually, I kinda WANT them stored outside for some natual weathering. 

And the roof will need to be spanning 10-12 ft wide, I think. (still need to get measurements)

8 ft high, 10-12 wide is sounding about right to give ample berth from the firebowls in the center. I'm a little concerned with how to span that width, and make it easy to set up and tear down. 

I thought about a pillar in the center for power. I'ld rather avoid that, but it's doable.

Never used craigslist, ebay, freecycle, etc...yer lucky I figured out how to use the forum.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Instead of making your temple out of foam board, how about camo netting for that organic feel that one would associate with a preistess of a primative culture, you can still use the foam for your alcoves for the victims, but have the camo net overhead and coming down the walls, and have them covered with cob webs and such. This material is what I was thinking:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

First, I love your story-telling. Spellbinding. Shadow is adorable.

Okay, here's some ideas. I like Partsman's idea of camo. If a cave wall is still desirable, what about Bear's? http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/69755-haunted-cave.html










In regards to lighting your skulls.... How about DJ lighting and shine it from above. The crystal should reflect it like it was coming from within. Also, you were mentioning that you wanted to give the ToT a sense that they are entering another realm, different DJ lighting that would sparkle and change to let them think they are being transported.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Good story of your little Shadow! If you're not trying to get it in for this year I like the idea of a cave entrance to a temple.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

partsman said:


> Instead of making your temple out of foam board, how about camo netting for that organic feel that one would associate with a preistess of a primative culture, you can still use the foam for your alcoves for the victims, but have the camo net overhead and coming down the walls, and have them covered with cob webs and such. This material is what I was thinking:


Last time I looked into the stuff it was way pricey (even for surplus)...but something to keep in mind.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I've found the firebowl I need. 










Small, self contained, running on those 16oz propane bottles the coleman stoves use. 

I need to verify the burn time on them will be long enough, but it should be. 

And, I stumbled on pics of a replica Mayan Stella of the Jaguar. Just looks like it's waiting for a firebowl on the head...


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

TK421 said:


> What?! No one told me there was a deep end?!
> 
> Build the temple with 1" styrofoam sheets glued over 1x1 frames. This will allow you to build the basic shape relatively easily, and the components will be light. This is also a great way to built a faux ceiling to the cave. If you are working more with a temple style enclosure (rather than a more organic cave structure) the sheets should be great.
> 
> ...



I had actually though of a type of spider witch projects. Went to the Ren Fair in Wi. And they had a spider witch. Of course I wanted to make it a little more scarier. But here is the photo I took of her. So much you can do with it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice.

But, yes...needs some scaryness added.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I love your idea for a haunt, and the story of your cat is so touching. That cat is a good omen.

An image of Kerrigan from Starcraft Broodwar comes to mind for the Spider Woman. Beautiful but deadly. She could have giant spider legs coming out of her back.

Because she is steeped in folklore, she could be anointed with beads, bands, and markings on her body...and of course the bones of her past lovers.

Her throne chair can be made from a plastic patio love seat covered with plastic bones, colored with walnut stain, skulls as hand rests.

Agree with foam board on wood frames for walls. "Brick" facades of thinner foam can be glued to it to add dimension, frames, and depth.

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

First of all, that's an amazing theme! I have a couple of ideas-
• you could rig up some little air guns to shoot at the visitors.
•I really think you should make the enterance with the thick spider webs look good,I'm no mechanic but I'm sure some of the members on his forum could help you make a widening entrance. 
• as for the temple portion, use styrofoam to build pillars into the wall and it would be cool to have a couple of fake torches hanging on the wall.
I'm really looking forward to seeig this put together! Good Luck!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I had to google Kerrigan. 

That actually resembles some other items I've been working on, unrelated to this project. Be nice to be able to cross them into this...

hmmm....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Forgot to add, the openning web door can be made from long bungee cords, sold in bulk by the foot. A concealed rope can open the web down the middle like a stage curtain. Releasing the rope let's the web slide back into position.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, with 2009 over, it was time to start REALLY taking a look into this. 

This is going to be a haunt in 3 acts, essentially. 

The front is going to be something of a foreshadowing, act 1. 










I see my own take on spider victims scattered about the yard, leading up to the fence, which will be the entrance to the temple. Green floods, maybe some blue mixed in, mounted to the roof, to glare down and cast the shadows back towards the street. 

I'm debating whether to add fog or not at this point, will play with that when it get's closer. 

The temple itself will sit on the side of the house. And will serve as act 2. Alfred Hitchcock often spoke of the importance of the staircase scene, showing a transition from the world of the ordinary, to the OTHER world of the picture. I intend the Temple to serve that purpose, a transition from the outside world, INTO the world of Spider Woman. 

After pricing foam and foam coating, I'm thinking I might just end up going with some light plywood for the walls, and only do the roof in the foam.(weight). 

A nice "L" shape can be made in the temple as it follows the wall of the house around back. With the house to be able to tie into on the one side, and a fence on the other, should be simple enough to support, protect from wind, etc. 

Exitting out of the temple will be the web door. 

IDEALLY, I want to make a ramp that as you step on it, it opens the door, then it closes again as you step off of it. But, barring that, I can rather easily make it actor-operated and have a servant placed at the door. 

The back yard, act 3. I'm still playing with in my mind. I do know the center piece is going to be a modified Charr:










I'm turning him into a THRONE! I have a papasan chair I've been holding onto for a throne for some time. I figure if I add a little height to Charr's legs, and give him a couple more arms (to fit the spider theme), he'ld look to be coming right out of the back of that throne leaning over. 

It is highly doubtful with the funds and time available, I can accomplish all three by next Halloween. Which to work on first....?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Klaatu Verada Nikto! 

So....

What the heck happened? This was SUPPOSED to be my theme in 2010. 

Instead, it got destroyed. Quite literally. 

And was replaced by a hasty substitute. 

What we have left from 2010: 

Steve survived the destruction. In fact, 2 "Steve"s survived. 

The work on the Stele was utterly demolished in a storm. But, they needed help anyway. Still, that was a disheartening moment. 

With them, went the "Witches" in the same storm. That was a gut punch. 

Since this storm also took out a shed that had been our 'hut' every year, and which was housing those two projects, everything got totally derailed. Fortunately, the damage was limited to ONLY those two projects, however. 

Where does this all leave us heading into 2011, however? 

First, of all, we really liked The Harvest. Most especially that front yard. 










I've decided that can return as a suitable 'act I' for the Spider Woman with a couple simple modifications. Namely a few of the 'witches', and some webbing spread about as suitable foreshadowing, and to incorporate the local legend of those Witches. 

The difficulty lies in marrying this with the rest of the idea. 

Just looking over it already, I can rule out my ability to create the cave/temple area, financially. 

I can invest in that direction, however, and want to get things lit by blacklight to feature Steve, and a number of skulls I've created for that lighting environment as well. we also have a number of 'green flame' canisters, which will look great in such an area, and give of practically no light on their own to interfere with the fluorescing. 

Finally, we have the throne/Charr area. 

This is the least formed area in my mind...

There is two competing concepts. One in a failed experiment of mine to create some unique spider victims. Well, 'failed' isn't exactly right. There were some counterweighting issues, which I briefly had rectified, and it looked interesting, but needed another direction with the model.

And then there is a matter of a whole other concept that's been now rattling around this head of mine. Just some preliminary sketches of some constructs to use bits and pieces of broken/abandoned/old props to form new...things...

Either way, my goal for 2011 there is to break new ground for me as an artist by embarking on my first animation and/or electronic effects (sound and/or led, etc)


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow! I wish I had found this thread back in August! Great stuff! I too ran out of money and time while putting my haunt together this year, The solution I came up for my "temple" worked pretty well, though now that I've done it once, I think I could do it better next time. 
But I used the 'Scene Setters' Rock wall design, like this 
http://www.halloween31.com/pages-ma...orations-and-halloween-propsscene-setter.html 
It looks better in real life than what this picture shows.

But we too had a terrible wind storm a week before Halloween, which had this been up (lack of time) it would have been destroyed. We had the slightest of breezes going on and the stuff was blowing all over the place.

I got them for $12.99 a piece at a local party store. They are 4 ft by 50 ft.
But in my mind, when I recycle this idea, I would use these for large spans then use carved foam-board embellishments. (like I tried to do this year but didn't quite get there)

Here is a link to my pics so you can kind of see what I mean.

http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/SivartYabb/Halloween 2010 - Yard/


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Love, LOVE the whole Indiana Jones theme there. 

My problem with my temple is actually the ROOF, not the walls. 

It's roughly 30'x80'. 

Been toying with the idea of constructing a permanent pergola over there we can just slap walls on for Halloween...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sivart Yabb said:


> Wow!Here is a link to my pics so you can kind of see what I mean.
> 
> http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/SivartYabb/Halloween 2010 - Yard/


Nice setup, looks better than what Lucas did to that franchise


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Love, LOVE the whole Indiana Jones theme there.
> 
> My problem with my temple is actually the ROOF, not the walls.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into getting a used army tent?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Have you looked into getting a used army tent?


That's what lead to 'if I'm gonna spend that much, I'll just build a #*$& Pergola'.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks! It's actually my other "nerdy obsession" and my "other" forum. First time I've ever done it for my yard haunt though
If you do the pergola you can plant vining plants to crawl up it and have a natural plant canopy working for you come Halloween. I don't know what your weather is like, but even dead it would help add to the effect.

I'm going to have to go back and look at your pics. You're considering having this run along the side of your house right?


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Scatterbrains said:


> Nice setup, looks better than what Lucas did to that franchise


Thanks much!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sivart Yabb said:


> Thanks! It's actually my other "nerdy obsession" and my "other" forum. First time I've ever done it for my yard haunt though
> If you do the pergola you can plant vining plants to crawl up it and have a natural plant canopy working for you come Halloween. I don't know what your weather is like, but even dead it would help add to the effect.
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and look at your pics. You're considering having this run along the side of your house right?


Yeah, from the gate all the way back, pretty much. Not too many pics along there this year, I wasn't a huge fan of the scarecrows. I got a video around somewhere, too...that might give a better idea.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah, found a good pic of the area from '07. 

This is basically taken at the fence, and the 'temple' would go all the way back to the far side of the gazebo (which you can't see the far size due to the sheets, sorry), and exit to the left. 










So, based on my knowledge of that particular gazebo's size (15x15') I would probably be able to get away with 20' wide, but that would be an absolute minimum, and not leave much room for props inside. I'ld prefer 25-30'.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I really admire your tenacity in your haunt vs. weather saga. Your haunt turned out great and was there for the big show. This picture really made me happy, future haunters in the making.










And as for spider witches, hmmm my brain hurts thinking about the possibilities... hello 2011.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ah, found a good pic of the area from '07.
> 
> This is basically taken at the fence, and the 'temple' would go all the way back to the far side of the gazebo (which you can't see the far size due to the sheets, sorry), and exit to the left.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a stretch of real estate now that I can see it. 
I thought putting a jungle in my yard during October in Minnesota was ambitious! (the ominous threat of feet of snow could ruin the effect LOL)

Hmmm, that's going to take some kicking around.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Scatterbrains said:


> Have you looked into getting a used army tent?


 You know, this is a long shot but might be worth poking into one evening when there isn't anything else to Google.

I wonder if there is somebody out there with just the poles of an army tent, Canvas rots and nylon tears. Like on Craig'sList or FreeMarket.com?

I would have prefered a long straight run up to my Idol pedistal/ Candy bowl, so I could use my front step as more of a dramatic finale to the experience, but building a new structure was going to be out of the question money wise. I'm glad I had that old gazebo screen house in the shed.

Just a thought


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Major breakthrough on the temple front. Build your own tent/canopy parts: 

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/shadecanopies/34fittings.html


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

you know, one of my favorite book series is called "War of the spider Queen" and the deity for the dark elves is called Lolth. She, in her supreme form, is a half dark elf and half spider. I personally love the whole theme of it and have characters in an online game I play look like this all the time. Its my favorite illusion. 

I look forward to seeing what you end up doing. :3


----------



## Richman2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

You didn't adopt Shadow, Shadow adopted you. I am doing a spider theme for my haunt starting next year. I'm going to have 1 spider about 4' diameter that will sit on the ground, and chase people. Make it light weight, and sit it on top of an RC Car. A spider running around in front of your haunt will get attention.


----------

